# Tiger Barb and Black Widow Tetra



## locksmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

Just have a question. 

Have currently 6 Tiger Barbs and thinking of adding new fish. Will these fish be compatible with Black Widow Tetra ??? Just curious ??? Or should I stick with Tiger Barbs and just add other barbs ???


Thanks, the help here has been great


----------



## soffii2512 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmmmm .... well the problem my mother in law had with adding a tetra to a tank of barbs was that the barbs attacked and killed it as a group :/ ... so i would be very catious x


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Depends upon the tank size. Tiger Barb are not good community fish (they are nippy and can vary in aggression) and are best on their own in a larger group (8+). In tanks over 30 gallons they can be combined with other fish if carefully chosen. You can read more in our profile, click on the shaded name.

Byron.


----------

